# 2014 Cruze Eco Stablitrak light, with a P0301 code. Now power steering light



## CruzeShore (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a 2014 6speed Eco. I have a really bad miss after 20 min of driving. The code showed spark plug/coil on #1 cyl. When the engine starts running rough. (only on exceleration over 2000 tac)
The stabilitrack message comes on and the corresponding light and the check engine light comes on. It flashes, then stays on. When I turn the car off and it completely cools, the lights are off.
Now I have had the powersteering light come on twice. Both times when coming to a stop at a stop sign, or making a turn while braking but not stopping, and go off immediately. The steering remains the same.
The only codes I ever get is the P0301

Can these lights have anything to do with the misfire on cyc 1? I have electric power steering.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The 01 is the misfire code for. Cylinder #1. 00 would be a random misfire code. 02, 03, and 04 for cylinders.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The stability am message and light are being triggered by the heavy misifiring. The first intervention the ABS uses to control stability is engine intervention, with misfires like that the EXAM says NOPE, you can't take controo of the engine, so the ABS let's you know


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeShore said:


> I have a 2014 6speed Eco. I have a really bad miss after 20 min of driving. The code showed spark plug/coil on #1 cyl. When the engine starts running rough. (only on exceleration over 2000 tac)


How old are the sparkplugs and what were they gapped at? Misfire under load suggests it might be plugs or coils.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

From the post is just posted maybe can help you
UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I kept driving the car and getting misfires (same as you , under load over 2000 rpm) but eventually i got a solid Check Engine Light (CEL). I got it checked and it was Intake temperature sensor, barometric pressure sensor and humidity sensor codes saying both high and low voltage. After checking everything, I realized they are an ALL IN ONE sensor. It is actually the mass air flow sensor. (most times its just an air intake temperature sensor on the intake , but not the cruze) Paid 90 bucks on CarId for it and ran it this morning after install. Turbo seems to scream over 2500 rpms something i have never heard or at least realized before. Not normally audible after 2500. So unless unless i have any more problems. i would say , all the codes I got where from 3 things for past year. 
1 Intake manifold check valve missing
2 PCV valve cover (valve broke apparently from intake check vavle missing)
3 MASS AIR FLOW SENSOR (caused p0300 after fixing first 2, COULD NOT FIGURE IT OUT, as I had new intake manifold, ignition coil, spark plugs, valve cover, neg batt cable, fuel injector cleaner.)

If you fixed your intake man. and replaced valve cover, and still have p0300, and you are throwing parts at it, Mass air flow sensor(MAF) is the thing to check next ( as I did, everything else was new! didnt really need ignition coil I dont think, maybe) 

Codes for MAF sensor where P0097 P0113 P0300 P11C2 P2227 P2228 

PLEASE make sure your intake manifold check valve (search cruze talk for post with pictures) is not missing , and your PCV valve is working before doing ANYTHING.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Orginial post of mine, https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/237279-code-p0300-u0100.html


----------



## CruzeShore (Mar 29, 2016)

I knew that much. I just didn't understand why the other lights went on.


----------



## CruzeShore (Mar 29, 2016)

a little over a year


----------



## CruzeShore (Mar 29, 2016)

That is extremely helpful. Thanks. I'm going to start with spark plugs and coils. Still trying to figure out why the power steering light comes on when I come to a stop sometimes.


----------



## kenp241 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have had P030# errors on several occasions (I own a 2013 cruze eco with over 160K miles) It has always been plugs and or coil pack problems! I have had to replace my coil pack 3 or 4 times now! If you replace yours get one with a lifetime warranty that is easy to exchange! I got mine from Autozone and they have honored the warranty - no questions asked! The stabilitrack and ABS lights are common with any misfire on most brands of cars I have worked on.


----------

